# Coroacoplasty.



## nikkisgranny (Jan 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a code for coracoplasty?

I do not see anything listed in the CPT. Just want to know before I submit an unlisted claim that may get denied.


----------



## hastarr (Jul 7, 2009)

I know this is late, but I just found some info on this b/c I have a coroacoplasty that I need to code as well.

http://www.karenzupko.com/resources/codingcoach/cc_orthoarchive_2007.html

This says that there is no code and you must use an unlisted code.


----------

